# 1973 Uniform Fire Code



## fatboy (Jan 2, 2019)

Does anyone have a copy of the 1973 UFC?

Our Fire Marshall is looking for the fire lane requirements, particularly in residential neighborhoods.

Can someone give me a section number?

Glenn has a copy in front of him.


----------



## cda (Jan 2, 2019)

In the 76, fire access is in 13.208

But does not call out residential just says " every building".

If asking about a """"city street"""    """""""in residential neighborhoods""""""""

Seems like it would be in the city design standards and not the fire code.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 2, 2019)

cda said:


> In the 76, fire access is in 13.208
> 
> But does not call out residential just says " every building".
> 
> ...



True, good point.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 3, 2019)

fatboy, check you email.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 4, 2019)

Thank you my friend!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 10, 2019)

jpranch said:


> fatboy, check you email.


You killed my joy of finding answers for friends in my vintage code book collection.  Meenie...


----------



## jpranch (Jan 10, 2019)

Sorry, didn't mean to rain on your parade!


----------

